# Scary vacuum!!



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

I was vacuuming the bedroom today; and the hallway and the stairs. And discovered that Minna is not a fan of the vacuum. She was fine with it while it was turned on and I was using it....but when I turned it off, she bolted in the opposite direction :laugh:. I think it had something to do with the noise it made when it turned off -- who knows. She did come up and sniff it once, but the hose suctioned her nose and she jerked her head like  'what the heck just happened?!'

This was while I was vacuuming, they were both watching:








And this is where she ran to hide the first time:








And the second time, I found her here: :wub:


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

HAHAHA aweeee. my girl ruby i the complete opposite! haha I turn the vaccum on and she is like YES!!! PLAY TIME!!! She will literally try and have the hose get to her mouth to bite it and when it sucks her mouth or tongue she keeps going haha I have a video... let me go look for it!


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

Here we go! haha She gets so excited and follows its every move so when i moved it up.. she jumped RIGHT when i was bringing it down again... and hit her head haha silly girl. its like this anytime i need to vaccum... so.. i usually do it when she isnt around haha max just barks at it.... he was in his crate in this video...


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

hahaha Mine don't care for it. They just leave the room.


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

Mine simply jumps on the bed to get out of the way. The cat on the other hand...


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Poor Minna! I wish Wolfie would run away and hide from the vacuum! He goes into attack mode and attacks it when I am using the floor attachment. When I am using just the hose, he sticks his tongue in the hose so it gets sucked in the vacuum. He loves it, and won't quit putting his tongue in there. I usually have to put him outside or in his crate if I want to get any vacuuming done.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Shasta wants to kill the vacuum before it hurts me, I guess. I try to do all my vacuuming when she's outside playing with my husband or I have to crate her. It's even worse with the broom.


----------



## Ace_88 (Jun 21, 2006)

hehehe, Flækja doesn't much mind the vacuum. Just makes sure not to be in it's way. 
Now Deedee on the other hand, My sister's year old French Mastiff is TERRIFIED of the vacuum! hilarious to see


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Aww they are so cute!! Brody likes to try and attack the vacumn!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

That video is too cute. And I love that last pic where her eyes are so green! Call Mulder and Sculley!


----------



## Ponypip123 (Apr 2, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/my_videos?feature=mhum

Well, here's what Amy thinks of the vacuum. I'm trying to figure out how to post a video....let's see if I did it right.


----------



## Ponypip123 (Apr 2, 2010)

Well....the link works, but how does one actually insert the video into a reply?


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm kind of glad minna doesn't attack it. Lol the swiffer on the other hand....thank goodness she listens, otherwise that thing would have been eaten by now. I think Minna will eventually get to the attacking point with the vacuum....she just hasn't typically been out when it is used.

To be fair Sobacca couldn't care less about the vacuum, he just watches it..or ignores it all together. Sobacca likes outdoor tools -- pull out a shovel or a rake and he's all for attacking it. The shovel is the funniest, once you get dirt on the shovel he'll be sure to dig all that dirt off the shovel for you...makes it a little difficult to dig holes.

Cute video!!


----------

